# WICHTIG! FTP-Zugang eines TPLink Routers



## KingHelmer (20 Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe derzeit eine Fritzbox als DSL-Router an meinem Arcor-DSL-Splitter laufen und seit heute habe ich zusätzlich einen TP-Link Router angeschlossen (da dieser besseres WLAN hat und mehr FUnktionen für weniger Geld)
Der TP-Link Router ist über LAN auf den LAN Eingang der Fritzbox-angeschlossen.
Der DHCP-Server der Fritzbox ist eingeschaltet und der DHCP des TP-Link ausgeschaltet.
Die IP-Adressen der beiden Geräte sind:

Fritz-Box:

192.168.178.1
255.255.255.0

TP-Link:

192.168.178.2
255.255.255.0
DNS: 192.168.178.1

Der WAN des TP-Link steht auf "dynamische IP-Adresse" und bezieht sich (logischerweise) die Adresse 0.0.0.0 (ist ja nirgens angeschlossen

So, das funktioniert soweit alles perfekt. Nun habe ich aber eine Festplatte an den TP-Link Router angeschlossen, was soweit auch funktioniert.
Ich habe anschließend einen FTP-Server eingerichtet und konnte mich IM LOKALEN NETZWERK auch verbinden und auf die Platte zugreifen mit Username und Passwort.

In der Anleitung steht nun, dass zum Zugriff über das Internet, also nicht lokal, die WAN Adresse benötigt wird. Der port steht standard-mäßig auf 21.

Ich habe nun folgende Zeilen im Browser getestet:

- ftp://192.168.178.1
- ftp://192.168.178.2
- ftp://0.0.0.0 (habs halt getestet  )
- ftp://122.123.124.125 (Hier habe ich dem WAN eine statische IP vergeben, funktioniert aber nicht, ist ja auch nicht angeschlossen.
- ftp://178.10.188.58 (habe auf www.wieistmeineip.de die V4 Adresse bezogen udn dann damit getestet

Es scheitert aber alles. Ich kenne mich auch nicht so besonders aus, mit dem Zeug, also vieleicht kennt sich von euch einer gut aus und kann mir TIPS geben, muss doch irgendwie zu schaffen sein!

Vielen Dank schon mal und Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## PN/DP (20 Mai 2013)

In der Fritzbox muß eingestellt werden, daß vom WAN eingehende Verbindungen auf Port 21 zur 192.168.178.2 weitergeleitet werden. (Internet > Freigaben > Portfreigabe)
Dann läßt Du Dir Deine momentan zugeteilte IPv4 bei http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ anzeigen und versuchst Dich mit dieser Adresse zu verbinden.

Wenn es dann funktioniert, dann informiere Dich mal über Dienste wie DynDNS oder MyFRITZ. Übrigens kann auf der Fritzbox auch ein VPN-Server eingerichtet werden.

Harald


----------



## KingHelmer (20 Mai 2013)

Habe die Portfreigabe eingerichtet an die IP 192.168.178.2 (der TP-Link Router)
Wenn ich diese aber eingebe, funktioniert es nicht 

Ich habe auch die anderen noch einmal durchprobiert, klappt so leider nicht 


*** in der Beschreibung von TP-Link ist leider kein beispiel für meine Konfiguration vorhanden, also mit dem TP-Link-Router nach der Fritz -Box.
normalerweise würde es eine "Internetaddresse" anzeigen, wo bei nur nur 0.0.0.0 steht. Das rührt ja daher, dass ich meinen WAN nicht an der Fritzbox habe, bzw, dass der TP ja nicht direkt an ein DSL-Modem angeschlossen ist.


Falls ich es so nicht hinbekomme, hilft wohl nur noch, mir ein eeinzelnes Modem zu besorgen und den TP-Link direkt anzuschließen....


----------



## KingHelmer (20 Mai 2013)

Nachtrag;

schließe ich das Teil an meine Fritzbox direkt an (USB) und richte dort den FTP ein (NAS) dann funktioniert es, mir wird direkt ein Link angezeigt dafür.
Ich kann so zwar erst mal leben, ich würde aber trotzdem gerne wissen, ob und wie das funktioniert über den "Router am Router".

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## KingHelmer (20 Mai 2013)

> Wenn es dann funktioniert, dann informiere Dich mal über Dienste wie DynDNS



Da stoße ich jetzte gerade drauf, da sich die IP des Ruters ja ständig ändert. Ich muss mich mal einlesen!

Update:

Für Leute wie mich, die sich mit dem Thema kaum auskennen, gibt es zu wenige Informationen auf der Seite. Ich müsste mir also Haufenweise allgemeine Lektüre durchlesen.
Ich bekomme es nicht hin, da ich nicht weiß, welchen Port ich nun freigeben muss und welchen nicht und ob ich in der Fritzbox den FTP " Aus dem Internet zugreifen" Haken gesetzt haben muss oder nicht.

Habe soweit alles eingerichtet gehabt bei www.dyndnss.net. Beim aufruf der Domain kommt auf die Fehlermeldung dass kein Server unter :80 gefunden wird. Port 80 ist freigegeben.

Mich wundert auch, dass man einmal den Port freigibt und dann noch die Weiterleitung (??) zu einem PC (z.B. Nutzer-PC).
Das heißt in meiner Logik, dass man nur mit diesem Rechner auf den FTP zugreifen könnte, oder?

Kann mir hier jemand etwas weiterhelfen?

Danke und bis dann, 

Florian


----------



## Lebenslang (21 Mai 2013)

Hallo Florian,

am WAN (Wide area network) Port deiner Fritzbox wird sogesehen dein Lan (local area network oder auch Intranet genannt)
mit dem Internet verbunden.
Standardmäßig werden alle Anfragen vom Internet auf deinen Wan Port von der Fritzbox blockiert, nur Antworten aus dem 
Inernet die auf vorherige Anfragen von dir erfolgten werden durchgelassen.
Sogesehen ist der Wan Port eine Einbahnstraße der den Datenverkehr nur von dir in Richtung Internet zulässt und nur 
wie schon oben beschrieben für Antworten auf von dir vorher aufgerufene Seiten die Schranke in dein Lan kurz aufmacht.
Die Fritzbox merkt sich wenn du z.B www.sps-forum.de aufrufst und lässt dann nur für einen bestimmten Zeitraum Antworten
von genau dieser Adresse zu, antwortet sps-forum.de nicht, erscheint dann die Meldung "Diese Website konnte nicht geöffnet werden"
oder so ähnlich, ist ja von Browser zu Browser verschieden.

Kurz gesagt: nur Antworten von Webseiten die du vorher aufgerufen hast lässt die Fritzbox durch den Wan Port zurück in dein Lan
an den PC der die Website aufgerufen hat.
Dieser normale Internetverkehr wird durch den Port 80 (sogesehen die Haustür Nr.80 des Wan Ports deiner Fritzbox) abgewickelt,
das ganze nennt sich dann Port basierte Firewall.
Jeder Port (Haustür) dienst einer eigenen Funktion, so ist der Port 80 für den http://web - Seitenverkehr zuständig, der FTP Port 21
für den Dateiaustausch (filetransfer) und z.B der Port 110 für Outlook (pop und Smtp) zuständig.
Jede Haustür geht also nur in deine Richtung wieder auf wenn du vorher eine Anfrage an dieser Tür gestartet hast oder eine 
Portfreigabe eingerichtet hast, dann öffnet sie auch ohne vorherige Anfrage.
Sogesehen öffnest du die Haustür Nr.21 (FTP) ständig in Richtung des PC's in deinem Lan den du bei der Portfreigabe in deiner Fritzbox 
angegeben hast.

So, jetzt braucht der Wan Port deiner Fritzbox noch eine zuverlässige immer gleichlautendende Adresse um aus dem Itnernet angerufen werden 
zu können.

Diese wird beim Verbindungsaufbau deiner Fritzbox zu deinem Provider in der Regel für 24h vergeben, das ist dann die Adressse die du 
unter www.wieistmeineip.de abrufen kannst.
Nach 24h erfolgt eine Zwangstrennung deines Providers damit du deinen Anschluss nicht zu Serverdiensten benutzen kannst.
Jetzt kommt der Dyndns Dienst ins Spiel, dieser verbindet die bei ihm gewählte URL, also z.B www.florian.dyndns.org mit der 
vom Provider nach 24h vergebenen Wan IP.

Dazu ist es notwendig diese Dyndns Adresse in deiner Fritzbox unter Portfreigaben/DynamicDNS anzugeben, jetzt verbindet
sich die Fritzbox jedesmal nachdem sie von deinem Provider eine neue WanIP Adresse bekommen hat mit dem DynDNS Dienst und teilt
ihm dann die neue WanIP mit und der DynDns Dienst verknüpft sie dann mit der Adresse www.florian.dyndns.org.
Nun bist du über das Internet eindeutig zu erreichen und der connect auf den FTP Server deines TP Links sollte funktionieren.

Betrachte die Vorgehensweise deiner Fritzbox in Richtung Internet ganz einfach so:
Alle Anfragen die sie in ihrem eigenen Netz (Lan) auflösen kann z.B wenn du von deinem PC die IP 192.168.178.1 (Webinterface deiner Fritzbox)
eingibst, schickt sie an den Teilnehmer in deinem Lan, alle aufgerufenen Adressen die sie nicht in deinem Lan findet, schickt sie an 
den Wan Port.

Gib deinem FTP Server ein gutes Passwort, denn ab dem Moment des Portforwardings ist er aus dem Internet für jedermann zu erreichen.


Gruß aus der kalten Eifel und Gute Nacht.


----------



## Ralle (21 Mai 2013)

Leider hat Dyn nun seine Dienste verkompliziert:



> Starting now, if you would like to maintain your free Dyn account, you must now log into your account once a month. Failure to do so will result in expiration and loss of your hostname. Note that using an update client will no longer suffice for this monthly login. You will still continue to get email alerts every 30 days if your email address is current.
> 
> We understand that the possibility of resulting service interruptions may be frustrating, so we are offering a transition upgrade offer to VIP status (Dyn Pro) for just $10 USD for the first year. Under this status, login will not be required and service will remain uninterrupted for an entire year.
> 
> ...



Früher reichte es, seine DynDNS-Adresse aktiv zu nutzen, tat man das nicht, bekam man eine email, mit der man die Adresse monatlich aktiv halten konnte. Nun muß man sich offensichtlich monatlich ein Mal persönlich bei Dyn einloggen oder man verliert seine Dyn-Adresse. Man kann natürlich auch für den Service bezahlen, dann ist das Alles kein Thema.
Gibt auch Alternativen zu Dyn, kann man im Netz finden, hier mal ein Artikel zum Thema: http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/DynDNS-Alternativen-kostenlos-5680355.html


----------



## KingHelmer (21 Mai 2013)

Hallo Ralle,

ich habe es bei Dyndnss.net probiert, nicht bei dyndns.com.
Ich habe eben gesehen, dass es auch "myfritz" gibt, also von AVM angeboten der dyndns dienst.
Wenn ich heute nach Hause komme, probiere ich das gleich mal aus.



> Dazu ist es notwendig diese Dyndns Adresse in deiner Fritzbox unter Portfreigaben/DynamicDNS anzugeben, jetzt verbindet
> sich die Fritzbox jedesmal nachdem sie von deinem Provider eine neue WanIP Adresse bekommen hat mit dem DynDNS Dienst und teilt
> ihm dann die neue WanIP mit und der DynDns Dienst verknüpft sie dann mit der Adresse www.florian.dyndns.org.
> Nun bist du über das Internet eindeutig zu erreichen und der connect auf den FTP Server deines TP Links sollte funktionieren.



Muss ich hier überhaupt gesondert irgendeinen Port freigeben, wenn ich die Dyndns-Funktion der Fritzbox eingerichtet habe?

Hier noch eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich den FTP hier eingebe (FTP_Name wurde natürlich geändert):

Eingabe im Browser:
*"Mein_FTP".dyndnss.net*

Fehler: *Server nicht gefunden*

          Der Server unter :80 konnte nicht gefunden werden.
  Bitte überprüfen Sie die Adresse auf Tippfehler, wie
    ww.example.com statt
www.example.com
  Wenn Sie auch keine andere Website aufrufen können, überprüfen Sie bitte die 
	Netzwerk-/Internetverbindung.
  Wenn Ihr Computer oder Netzwerk von einer Firewall oder einem Proxy geschützt wird, stellen Sie bitte sicher,
	dass Firefox auf das Internet zugreifen darf.


----------



## PN/DP (21 Mai 2013)

Theoretisch sollte Deine Aufgabe ganz leicht zu lösen sein, praktisch ist es wohl doch ein Problem ...

Wie prüfst Du, ob Du übers Internet auf Dein lokales LAN bzw. FTP-Server zugreifen kannst? Dafür brauchst Du ein Gerät mit eigenem unabhängigen Internet-Zugang, z.B. ein Smartphone oder Notebook mit Mobilfunk-SIM. Es darf für den Test NICHT mit Deinem Homenetzwerk (z.B. per WLAN) verbunden sein.



KingHelmer schrieb:


> Eingabe im Browser:
> *"Mein_FTP".dyndnss.net*
> 
> Fehler: *Server nicht gefunden*
> ...


Der Fehler mit dem Port 80 ist richtig so, weil Du ja keinen www-Server oder anderen Server auf Port 80 betreibst, sondern einen FTP-Server auf Port 21.
Du müßtest Dich mit ftp://Mein_FTP.dyndnss.net verbinden.
Alternative Schreibweise: ftp://Mein_FTP.dyndnss.net:21



KingHelmer schrieb:


> Habe soweit alles eingerichtet gehabt bei www.dyndnss.net. Beim aufruf der Domain kommt auf die Fehlermeldung dass kein Server unter :80 gefunden wird. Port 80 ist freigegeben.


Woher schließt Du, daß Port 80 "freigegeben" ist? Hast Du womöglich eine Portweiterleitung für Port 80 eingerichtet??? 
Fehlergrund: siehe Antwort vorher

(btw: Ich hasse diese verwirrende Wortwahl "Portfreigabe" welche von Laien erfunden wurde und sich nun leider auch bei Fachfirmen eingebürgert hat)




KingHelmer schrieb:


> Muss ich hier überhaupt gesondert irgendeinen Port freigeben, wenn ich die Dyndns-Funktion der Fritzbox eingerichtet habe?


Klarstellung: Das Betreiben und Erreichen des FTP-Servers auf dem TP-Link und die DynDNS-Sache sind zwei verschiedene Baustellen.


DynDNS/MyFritz sind Dienste, die einfach nur dafür sorgen, daß man aus dem Internet immer über die gleiche Adresse (Domain name) auf den Router am DSL (die Fritzbox) zugreifen kann, trotz wechselnder vom Internet-Provider zugewiesener öffentlicher IP-Adresse. Man kann auch ohne diese Dienste übers Internet auf den DSL-Router zugreifen, dann muß man aber die aktuell zugewiesene IP-Adresse kennen. Mit diesen Diensten greift man auf einen immer gleichen Domain Name wie www.florian.dyndns.org zu und dyndns.org sagt einem die aktuell zugewiesene IP-Adresse.

Um auf andere Geräte "hinter dem DSL-Router" in dem Homenetzwerk zuzugreifen, muß man in dem Router (der Fritzbox) Port-Weiterleitungen einrichten ("Portfreigaben"). Derjenige, der sich z.B. mit dem FTP-Server verbinden will, kennt nur die öffentliche IP-Adresse des DSL-Routers (der Fritzbox) - sozusagen die Hausnummer. Er weiß aber nicht, welche IP-Adresse der FTP-Server im Homenetzwerk hat (welche Wohnungstür). Um nun unter der gleichen IP-Adresse verschiedene Server und Geräte zu erreichen gibt es die Ports. Der Anrufer aus dem Internet sendet seine Pakete an die bekannte IP-Adresse des DSL-Routers (der Fritzbox) mit dem Hinweis, welchen Port er erreichen will (z.B. Port 21). Der DSL-Router schaut dann in seiner Portliste nach, ob es ein eigener Port ist oder ob für diese Portnummer eine Portweiterleitung eingerichtet ist. Findet er ein Ziel in dieser Liste, dann sendet er die Pakete zu dem Ziel; gibt es keinen Eintrag in der Liste, dann werden diese Pakete einfach gelöscht.


Wie solltest Du nun schrittweise vorgehen:
* zunächst die Festplatte an der Fritzbox anschließen und da den FTP-Server einrichten
- ist der FTP-Server von lokal erreichbar? ftp://192.168.178.1
- ist der FTP-Server übers Internet erreichbar? 
ftp://178.10.188.58 <-- die IP einsetzen, welche bei www.wieistmeineip.de angezeigt wird

* wenn das erfolgreich ist, dann könnte man hier schonmal das DynDNS oder MyFritz einrichten
- ist der FTP-Server übers Internet erreichbar? ftp://Mein_FTP.dyndnss.net
(wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, dann hatte dieser Schritt ja schonmal via myfritz.net funktioniert)

* nun den FTP-Server auf der Fritzbox deaktivieren und den FTP-Server auf dem TP-Link aktivieren
* in der Fritzbox die Portweiterleitung ("Portfreigabe") für Port 21 zu 192.168.178.2 einrichten
- ist der FTP-Server von lokal erreichbar? ftp://192.168.178.2
- ist der FTP-Server übers Internet erreichbar? 
ftp://178.10.188.58 <-- die IP einsetzen, welche bei www.wieistmeineip.de angezeigt wird
oder
ftp://Mein_FTP.dyndnss.net


Wenn kein Erfolg
- Welchen DSL/Internet-Provider hast Du? Kann es sein, daß der den Betrieb eines FTP-Servers am Internet nicht zuläßt?
- Wie heißt Deine Fritzbox genau? ggf. Firmware-Version?
- Wie heißt Dein TP-Link genau? ggf. Firmware-Version?


Alles was beim WAN des TP-Link angezeigt wird kannst Du ignorieren, der erkennt ja, daß da nichts angeschlossen ist, dieser Teil des Gerätes wird nicht genutzt. Der TP-Link ist bei Dir kein DSL-Router, sondern einfach nur ein am lokalen Netzwerk angeschlossenes Gerät mit speziellen Fähigkeiten wie Switch, NAS, FTP-Server, WLAN-AP, ...

Harald


----------



## KingHelmer (21 Mai 2013)

> Dafür brauchst Du ein Gerät mit eigenem unabhängigen Internet-Zugang, z.B. ein Smartphone oder Notebook mit Mobilfunk-SIM



So habe ich es bisher auch gemacht, einfach das wlan am Handy aus und versucht.



> Woher schließt Du, daß Port 80 "freigegeben" ist? Hast Du womöglich eine Portweiterleitung für Port 80 eingerichtet???



Genau das, der Menüpunkt heisst Portfreigabe. Wenn es aber, wie du schriebst, eigentlich eine Portweiterleitung ist, macht für mich jetzt auch der Wortlaut Sinn. D.H. über den Port, den man eben dort freigibt wird an einen bestimmten "Teilnehmer" im Lan-Netz weitergeleitet, richtig? So würde ich es auch verstehen. 



> Wie solltest Du nun schrittweise vorgehen:
> * zunächst die Festplatte an der Fritzbox anschließen und da den FTP-Server einrichten
> - ist der FTP-Server von lokal erreichbar? ftp://192.168.178.1
> - ist der FTP-Server übers Internet erreichbar?
> ftp://178.10.188.58 <-- die IP einsetzen, welche bei www.wieistmeineip.de angezeigt wird



Wenn ich nun aber eine Portweiterleitung einrichten soll (port 21) für den FTP, dann verstehe ich hier den Sinn nicht, da dieses ja nur das durchschleusen zu anderen "Geräten" möglich macht, ich will ja aber direkt auf die Fritzbox und auf das USB Gerät zugreifen.
Ich war allerdings schon soweit, dass ich die Festplatte, auch über das Internet erreichen konnte.
Das Problem war dann, wie gesagt, nur die ständig wechselnde IP.



> wenn das erfolgreich ist, dann könnte man hier schonmal das DynDNS oder MyFritz einrichten
> - ist der FTP-Server übers Internet erreichbar? ftp://Mein_FTP.dyndnss.net
> (wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, dann hatte dieser Schritt ja schonmal via myfritz.net funktioniert)



Das hatte leider noch gar nicht funktioniert. ICh hatte bisher nur die Daten bei Dyndnss.net eingegeben und die Domain erstelt.
Die Daten dann beim Router hinterlegt und getestet, mit eben dem Port 80 Fehler.



> * nun den FTP-Server auf der Fritzbox deaktivieren und den FTP-Server auf dem TP-Link aktivieren
> * in der Fritzbox die Portweiterleitung ("Portfreigabe") für Port 21 zu 192.168.178.2 einrichten
> - ist der FTP-Server von lokal erreichbar? ftp://192.168.178.2
> - ist der FTP-Server übers Internet erreichbar?
> ...



Das werde ich, wie du es ja auch schon geschrieben hast, erst testen, nachdem es auf der FB funktioniert.
Ist mir nicht ganz so wichtig, wäre aber gut, wenn es auf dem TP-Link funktionieren würde!




> Wenn kein Erfolg
> - Welchen DSL/Internet-Provider hast Du? Kann es sein, daß der den Betrieb eines FTP-Servers am Internet nicht zuläßt?
> - Wie heißt Deine Fritzbox genau? ggf. Firmware-Version?
> - Wie heißt Dein TP-Link genau? ggf. Firmware-Version?



- Vodafone DSL 8000 / ehem. Arcor
- Fritzbox 7170 (firmware hab ich nicht parat)
- TP-wr1043np (" ")

Schonmal vielen Dank an alle, cih bin bald zuhause und kann weitertesten.
Reihenfolge : Himkommen - Essen - Fitnessstudio - Testen


----------



## KingHelmer (21 Mai 2013)

Also:

ich habe mal probiert nicht nur den Link mein_FTP.dyndnss.net einzugeben, sondern den Link, der mir von der Fritzbox vorgeschlagen wird.

ftp://mein_FTP.dyndnss.net 

Es folgt eine nutzer und pw abfrage, welche aber scheitert, Fehler 530 fehlerhafter Login
Das passwort habe ich 1000 mal geändert, ohne wirkung.

als nächstes habe ich eine neue dyndnss-url angelegt mit mein_FTP2 und diesmal den Port 21 eingetragen.
Mache ich nun einen Portscan, wird mir auch der entsprechende Port 21 als "offen" angezeigt.

Klicke ich nun auf den Link auf der Homepage von Dyndnss.net, wird mir folgender Fehler ausgegeben:



> Fehler: Port aus Sicherheitsgründen blockiert
> Die aufgerufene Adresse fordert einen Port, der normalerweise nicht zum Browsen im Web verwendet wird. Die Anfrage wurde zu Ihrem Schutz abgebrochen.



über mein Heimnetz erreiche ich den Speicher nach wie vor über die Router-IP, über mein handy erreiche ich den Speicher mit der "online-IP".
Aber über Dyndnss funktioniert nichts. 

Ich bin am Ende und bin verwirrt....


----------



## tomrey (21 Mai 2013)

"Fehler: Port aus Sicherheitsgründen blockiert
Die aufgerufene Adresse fordert einen Port, der normalerweise nicht zum Browsen im Web verwendet wird. Die Anfrage wurde zu Ihrem Schutz abgebrochen. "

Wenn der Port 80 von dyndnss nicht blockiert wird, kannst du in der fritz-freigabe den eingehenden port 80 auf den internen port 25 umleiten. dann rufst von draußen den 80 und intern kommts beim 25er an...

andere idee: hast mal versucht, den TP nicht mit WAN sondern einem LAN-anschluss mit fritz zu verbinden?
gruß


----------



## KingHelmer (21 Mai 2013)

> port 80 auf den internen port 25 umleiten



Ich habe hier immer das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, an welche IP-Adresse ich den port weiterleiten soll.
Ich kann hier ja nur alle angeschlossenen Netzwerkteilnehmer auswählen und die Festplatte selbst hat ja keine IP.

und wieso sollte ich zum Beispiel an meinen "Nutzer-PC" weiterleiten?
Ich stelle hier in ca. 1 h mal eine kleine Fotodoku rein, damit ihr genau seht, wo mein problem liegt!

Grüße



> andere idee: hast mal versucht, den TP nicht mit WAN sondern einem LAN-anschluss mit fritz zu verbinden?
> gruß



Der TP ist mit Lan angeschlossen, hat nun aber gerade nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun.
Ich habe jetzt mittlerweile direkt an die FB angeschlossen und versuche es erst mal so in den Griff zu kriegen.


----------



## tomrey (21 Mai 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> die Festplatte selbst hat ja keine IP.


aber da muss doch irgendwo ein ftp-server sein, der eine ip hat...?
gruß


----------



## KingHelmer (21 Mai 2013)

Ich schließe die festplatte an den USB-Port der Fritzbox an und kann mit ihr dann wiederum einen FTP "einschalten".
Warte noch einen moment auf meine photodoku, dann wisst ihr vieleicht mehr


----------



## KingHelmer (21 Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn ihr mal nen Blick drauf werft, hab ein paar Kommentare hinzugefügt.

http://www.file-upload.net/download-7622715/DYNDNSS.docx.html

Downloadlink zum docx Dokument!

Vielen Dank, 

Florian


----------



## tomrey (21 Mai 2013)

check ob der dnss funktioniert:
fritz-übersicht, fenster rechts:Komfortfunktionen, 2.v.u.: angemeldet?


----------



## KingHelmer (21 Mai 2013)

> fritz-übersicht, fenster rechts:Komfortfunktionen, 2.v.u.: angemeldet?



Hier steht: *Dynamic DNS: Unbekannt*


----------



## tomrey (21 Mai 2013)

da hast du den salat!
also stimmt etwas mit der dnss konfig nicht...
wenn da angemeldet steht, kannst du freigegeben ports anpingen und so die freigaben testen.
allerdings setzt port 80 einen webserver in deinem lan voraus also z.b. die fritz konfiguration oder 25 einen ftp server z.b. usb-platte direkt an fritz oder am tp, dann mit freigabe des ports auf die ip des tp..
schritt für schritt wirds klappen!


----------



## PN/DP (21 Mai 2013)

*AVM Anleitungen: NAS, FTP und DynDNS in Fritzbox*

Mit diesen speziell auf die Fritzbox 7170 zugeschnittenen Anleitungen sollte es nun aber klappen:
http://service.avm.de/support/de/skb/FRITZ-Box-7170/24:Speicher-NAS-fuer-Zugriff-aus-dem-Internet-freigeben 
http://service.avm.de/support/de/SKB/FRITZ-Box-7170/30ynamic-DNS-in-FRITZ-Box-einrichten 
http://service.avm.de/support/de/skb/FRITZ-Box-7170/203:Einrichtung-einer-Portfreigabe-fuer-FTP-Server-nicht-moeglich 

Allgemeinere Anleitungen:
FTP-Zugriff auf USB-Speicher am Anschluss für USB-Geräte - FRITZ!Box für den FTP-Zugriff aus dem Internet einrichten
http://www.avm.de/de/News/artikel/newsletter/tipp_ports_freigeben.html 

PS: Dein docx Dokument kann ich nicht öffnen. PDF wäre wohl eine bessere Wahl.

Harald


----------



## tomrey (21 Mai 2013)

ich glaube, du solltest im dnss-konfig helmer-ftp3 den port einfach weglassen (hast da den 25 drin)


----------



## PN/DP (21 Mai 2013)

tomrey schrieb:


> wenn da angemeldet steht, kannst du freigegeben ports anpingen und so die freigaben testen.


Echt? *hust* Wie geht "port"-ping?

Harald


----------



## tomrey (21 Mai 2013)

jaja, sorry streiche -pingen, setze -scannen
weiss er aber schon s.o.


----------



## KingHelmer (21 Mai 2013)

Hallöchen,

ich ahbe mich nun bei einem anderen Dynamic-DNS Anbieter angemeldet und siehe da, es scheint zu funktionieren.
Ich habe keine einzige Portweiterleitung eingerichtet, da ich es ja nicht an meinen TP-Link weiterleite.

Eventuell könnte mir einer von euch den gefallen tun, und versuchen hierauf zuzugreifen:  ftp://kinghelmer.no-ip.biz/

Wenn das Nutzer und PW feld kommt, bin ich schon zufrieden 
Das mit der Portweiterleitung benötige ich ja dann für den TP Link.

Dazu muss ich dann nach meinem Wissensstand zuerst mal den FTP an der FB deaktivieren und nur am TP aktivieren, dort dann auch einrichten und dann eine Portweiterleitung an der Fritzbox zum TP-Link einrichten, korrekt?

Vielen herlichen Dank an alle, bin schon fast komplett zufrieden


----------



## ohm200x (21 Mai 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> ...
> Eventuell könnte mir einer von euch den gefallen tun, und versuchen hierauf zuzugreifen:  ftp://kinghelmer.no-ip.biz/



Geht! Werde nach User und PW gefragt

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## KingHelmer (21 Mai 2013)

Noch eine frage für die cracks: gibt es offizielle infoseiten oder womöglich normen, in welchen festgelegt ist, welche ports für was genutzt werden?
Wieviele gibt es maximal?
Spontan würde ich sowas wie port 2000 nutzen aus dembauch heraus.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohm200x (21 Mai 2013)

Hi,

Ja gibt es. IANA.org. Die sind für die Ports zuständig.
Streicht mal Port 25 wieder. Das ist für SMTP (Email senden) und hat mit FTP nichts zu tun.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## PN/DP (21 Mai 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Das mit der Portweiterleitung benötige ich ja dann für den TP Link.
> 
> Dazu muss ich dann nach meinem Wissensstand zuerst mal den FTP an der FB deaktivieren und nur am TP aktivieren, dort dann auch einrichten und dann eine Portweiterleitung an der Fritzbox zum TP-Link einrichten, korrekt?


Korrekt, guckst Du vielleicht nochmal den Vorschlag hier auf Seite 1


PN/DP schrieb:


> * nun den FTP-Server auf der Fritzbox deaktivieren und den FTP-Server auf dem TP-Link aktivieren
> * in der Fritzbox die Portweiterleitung ("Portfreigabe") für Port 21 zu 192.168.178.2 einrichten



Noch ein Tip: Einen FTP-Server mit Passwort offen ans Internet hängen kann man ja noch gelten lassen, doch sobald Du mehr willst, dann beschäftige Dich besser mal mit VPN:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Private_Network 
http://www.avm.de/vpn 

Harald


----------



## tomrey (21 Mai 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Das mit der Portweiterleitung benötige ich ja dann für den TP Link.
> 
> Dazu muss ich dann nach meinem Wissensstand zuerst mal den FTP an der FB deaktivieren und nur am TP aktivieren, dort dann auch einrichten und dann eine Portweiterleitung an der Fritzbox zum TP-Link einrichten, korrekt?


korrekt. du musst aber den ftp von fritz nicht unbedingt deaktivieren, abstecken der usb-platte reicht.
gruß


----------



## tomrey (21 Mai 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Noch ein Tip: Einen FTP-Server mit Passwort offen ans Internet hängen kann man ja noch gelten lassen, doch sobald Du mehr willst, dann beschäftige Dich besser mal mit VPN:



kann ich nur bestätigen/dringend empfehlen. läuft bei mir zwischen 3 fritzen (1xD, 2xAT) seit 1 jahr weitgehend stabil und telefoniert wird auch über vpn wie zwischen haustelefonen...
gruß


----------



## PN/DP (21 Mai 2013)

tomrey schrieb:


> korrekt. du musst aber den ftp von fritz nicht unbedingt deaktivieren, abstecken der usb-platte reicht.


Da bin ich mir grad nicht sicher, doch ich meine, solange der FTP-Server in der Fritzbox nicht deaktiviert ist, solange kann man keine Portweiterleitung des Ports 21 einrichten. Es sei denn er wird bei Nichtvorhandensein der USB-Platte automatisch deaktiviert.
Das Problem hatte ich schon in #20 verlinkt:


PN/DP schrieb:


> http://service.avm.de/support/de/skb/FRITZ-Box-7170/203:Einrichtung-einer-Portfreigabe-fuer-FTP-Server-nicht-moeglich



Harald


----------



## PN/DP (21 Mai 2013)

tomrey schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen/dringend empfehlen. läuft bei mir zwischen 3 fritzen (1xD, 2xAT) seit 1 jahr weitgehend stabil und telefoniert wird auch über vpn wie zwischen haustelefonen...


Dazu würde mich mal eine Einstell-Anleitung interessieren (am besten FAQ-gerecht in einem neuen Thema). Innerhalb DE hat man ja normalerweise eine Festnetz-Flat, doch für Auslandsgespräche überaus interessant!

Harald


----------



## tomrey (21 Mai 2013)

auf die schnelle:
1. vpn mit fritz-fernzugang zwischen beiden boxen erstellen (details gut bei avm beschrieben)
2. gegenseitige telefonkopplung mit voip-nummer/telgerät (damit wird jedes endgerät zum haustelefon jeder fritzbox)
3. wählregeln entsprechend tarifstruktur/voip-provider (bei mir: dusnet, sipgate, freenet-alt)
habe die absurde situation, dass anrufe aus Ö in das Ö-Netz via VPN-D/Voip billiger sind als vom Ö-Festnetz.
4. datentechnisch kann ich damit meine pc hinter allen fritzen von überall starten und mittels VNC fernbedienen.
5. anrufe+faxe werden per push-mail weitergleitet
6. sicherer gehts nimmer
gruß


----------



## tomrey (21 Mai 2013)

@#31:
er muß nur von aussen einen port #21 (also z.B. 2100) vergeben, der auf den 21er des TP weitergeleitet wird. dann kann fritz eingerichtet bleiben für z.b. einen usb stick.


----------



## KingHelmer (22 Mai 2013)

Also, ich habe gestern schon mal weitergetestet, an der Fritzbox hat es ja einwandfrei funktioniert!

Da man an der FritzBox aber keine verschiedenen Nutzer für den FTP (bzw. das USB-Gerät) anlegen kann, will ich es über den TP-Link-Router machen.
Nun benötige ich ja eine Portweiterleitung von Port 21 der Fritzbox auf Port 21 des TP Link Router, richtig?

Gebe ich diese aber ein, kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass der Port schon "genutzt" wird durch die Fritzbox und das angeschlossene USB-Gerät, obwohl ich dieses deaktiviert habe.

Dies scheint wohl nach Google recherche ein kleiner "Bug" der Fritzbox zu sein, wonach man sie neu aufsetzen müsste, um den Port wieder als Weiterleitung verwenden zu können.

Das werde ich heute testen und dann berichten!

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## tomrey (22 Mai 2013)

das ist der schlüssel zum erfolg:


tomrey schrieb:


> du mußt nur von aussen einen port #21 (UNGLEICH 21, also z.B. 2100) vergeben, der auf den 21er des TP weitergeleitet wird. dann kann fritz eingerichtet bleiben für z.b. einen usb stick.


und im browser/ftp-client rufst du dann helmer_ftpxy:2100 (mit deinem selbst vergebenen port) auf


----------



## KingHelmer (22 Mai 2013)

tomrey schrieb:


> und im browser/ftp-client rufst du dann helmer_ftpxy:2100 (mit deinem selbst vergebenen port) auf



OK!, werde ich testen.
In meinem Fall würde ich dann : FTP://HELMER_FTP.no-ip.biz:2100 im Brower aufrufen.
Bei Dyndnss konnte ich einen Port einstellen, bei no-ip.biz nicht. Dann gebe ich den Port einfach direkt im Brower mit an, oder?

Grüße


----------



## Lebenslang (22 Mai 2013)

Das wäre dann Portmapping und könnte evtl. zu Problemen mit diversen Ftp Clienten wie z.b Filezilla führen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomrey (22 Mai 2013)

ja, genau so. das portmapping macht ja dann die fritzbox (von 2100 auf 21)


----------



## tomrey (22 Mai 2013)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Das wäre dann Portmapping und könnte evtl. zu Problemen mit diversen Ftp Clienten wie z.b Filezilla führen.



würd ich einfach ausprobieren, denn wenns im browser funzt und mit dem zilla nicht, ist klar, dass es am zilla liegt.
dann kanst du immer noch die "alte" freigabe für die festplatte an  fritz killen und direkt den 21er auf den tp schieben.

nochmal erinnert:
ftp ist nicht elegant, besser per vpn und direkt auf alle netzfreigaben per explorer zugreifen


----------



## KingHelmer (22 Mai 2013)

> evtl. zu Problemen mit diversen Ftp Clienten wie z.b Filezilla



mit fireFTP (firefox addon) hatte ich schon die ganze zeit probleme. Konnte hier einen Ordner auf der Festplatte nicht öffnen.
Derzeit nutze ich für FTP-files den Filezilla. Das hat gestern einwandfrei funktioniert, heute abend teste ich das ganze.

Wenn es dann auch mit filezilla funst, dann bin cih vollkommen zufrieden!



> ftp ist nicht elegant, besser per vpn und direkt auf alle netzfreigaben per explorer zugreifen



Immer langsam 
Muss erstmal das eine hinbekommen, dann kann ich mich um VPN kümmern. Aber danke für den Hinweis!


----------

